

Is it time to reimagine the World Wide Web? - Jonovono
http://jonovono.github.com/Wpp/

======
pixelcort
One of the things I've been surprised by is the lack of attention given to
Namecoin relative to the attention Bitcoin's gotten. Namecoin's .bit addresses
are currently incredibly cheap relative to normal domain names. Plus, since
Namecoin addresses are just JSON, all sorts of small bits of data can be
securely stored by the owner of an address.

